
Ask HN: Credit Freeze Recommendations - boredgamer2
What mechanism do you recommend to freeze (and monitor) your credit?
======
gt2
You can send requests directly to each bureau if I remember correctly. Some
cost a bit more to do it electronically, but it's all pretty low, 5-15 bucks I
believe.

Then they each have a similar but slightly different way of unfreezing it. And
some allow it to be unfrozen for a short amount of time, or for 1 request, or
for a specific merchant.

Seems there's a lack of standards there and I wondered if it works. I verified
it did when I tried to sign up for a new cell plan in a mall once and they
said it was frozen. Said I would need to unfreeze 2 of the bureaus if I wanted
a chance at passing their credit check.

